# 820/801 Partner Visa Info Part 1



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

*Automatic reply received from partner Visa processing Centre:
Designed to provide answers to the most commonly asked questions about Partner (Temporary) (subclass 820/801) visa processing*

*Have you received my application / correspondence?*
New applications will be formally acknowledged by mail or email within 7 working days of receipt of the application.

If you require confirmation of successful delivery, you should send your documents by registered post. The department does not provide confirmation of receipt of any other documents. If you have submitted your documents online you should access your ImmiAccount to track your application.

*How long will it take to process my application?*
The current average processing time for subclass 820 partner visa applications is around 13 months from lodgement. For more information on processing times and priorities, please refer to the information at the following link:

Processing Times and Priorities for the Onshore Partner Program

To ensure that your application is processed as quickly as possible, only lodge the application when it is complete. Please undertake health and character checks, and supply us with Form 80. If you have lodged your application but have not yet undertaken health and character checks or completed a Form 80 you should now do so and post the documents to the postal address provided on your acknowledgement letter.

- health: The Health Requirement
- character: Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
- Form 80: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

*I would like an update on the progress of my application*
We are unable to provide progress reports for applications less than 13 months old. If your application was lodged more than 13 months ago, we will respond separately to your request within 2 weeks of the date of your email.

*I want to request priority processing*
We aim to be fair and efficient in our approach to allocating cases to assessors for finalisation. Generally, applications are queued for finalisation in date order however we will prioritise cases which evidence "compelling or compassionate" grounds warranting immediate processing. We also prioritise applications which have been remitted to us following successful review or Ministerial Intervention.

If your email has requested prioritisation on the basis of compelling or compassionate circumstances, it has been referred to a manager for assessment as to whether it should be prioritised, and you will receive a separate email response within 2 weeks. Requests for prioritisation on this basis should be sent to this mailbox, and include all information and supporting documentation you consider relevant.

To ensure your application is ready for assessment you should undertake health and character checks, and supply us with Form 80 if you have not already done so:
- health: The Health Requirement
- character: Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
- Form 80: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

*Where do I send additional supporting documents?*
Refer to your application acknowledgement letter for address details. Please include your Client ID number or file number (from your application acknowledgement letter) in all correspondence.

*Can I have an extension to provide the documents I have been asked for?*
Your email will be transferred to your case officer who will respond separately to this request within 2 weeks of your email.

*Have your circumstances changed?*
Return a completed Form 1022 'Notification of Change of Circumstances' - www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf to the department.

*Do you need a letter for Medicare?*
In most cases, Medicare is able to confirm your eligibility for Medicare services by accessing information about your visa status directly from DIBP via systems links, and as a result, for most clients, it is no longer necessary to obtain a "Medicare Letter" from DIAC confirming that you have an outstanding visa application.

In rare cases, a client with an undecided partner visa application will receive from Medicare a letter asking them to provide evidence that they still have an undecided partner visa application. If you receive such a letter, please write again to this mailbox, using the following subject line: "I have received a letter from Medicare", and we will contact you directly.

For further information, please visit our website at Sharing Client Information for Medicare Purposes

*Can I travel overseas during processing of my partner visa?*
You can depart Australia at any time, however s/c 820 partner visas may only be granted to applicants who are inside Australia, so if you depart before a decision is made on your partner application, you should ensure that you hold a visa which permits re-entry (that is, a 'multiple entry' substantive visa, or a 'Bridging Visa B' (BVB)), and ensure that you do re-enter prior to the expiry of that visa.

If you do not hold a visa which permits re-entry, but hold a 'Bridging Visa A' (BVA) associated with your partner visa application, you may apply for a BVB (see instructions below) which will permit multiple re-entry to and stay in Australia during processing of your s/c 820 partner visa application. Note that BVBs granted on or after 24 November 2012 have been granted without any work or study restrictions.

Holders of BVCs and of BVEs are not eligible to apply for BVBs and therefore will be unable to re-enter Australia should they depart, unless they obtain a new visa from one of our overseas visa offices.

To apply for a BVB, download Form 1006 from our website and send it to us at the address provided in your partner visa application acknowledgement letter: (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1006.pdf).

Keep in mind that if you depart Australia during processing of your partner visa application, and irrespective of any permission that you might have to re-enter Australia, the Bridging Visa you were granted upon lodging your partner application (BVA, BVC, BVE) will cease upon that departure (exception: BVBs which permit return to Australia do not expire on departure). You must remember therefore to apply to have your Bridging Visa (except BVB) replaced upon your return to Australia, (even if you are still the holder of a substantive visa), to ensure that you remain lawfully in Australia pending finalisation of the partner visa application. To apply for a replacement BV, download Form 1005 from our website (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1005.pdf) and send it to us at the address provided in your partner visa application acknowledgement letter. Note that BVAs granted on or after 24 November 2012 are not subject to any work or study restrictions.

*How can you check your visa status?*
You can check your visa status with VEVO. VEVO is a free online facility available for visa holders to check their current visa details. VEVO enables visa holders, who do not have a label in their passport, to confirm their visa details and work rights.

*How do you access VEVO?*
Enquiries can be made online at Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
You will need a password. Along with your:
· date of birth
· passport number and 
· country of passport
Password
Contact the department to arrange a password. You must be in Australia to request a password. 
You can request a password for VEVO by calling 131 881.

*If you lodged your partner visa application prior to Saturday 24 November 2012 and were granted a Bridging Visa A (BVA) at that time*, then your BVA is subject to the same work conditions (eg. 'no work' or 'work restricted') as applied to the substantive visa (eg. student, visitor, 457) you held at time of lodgement of the partner visa application. Once your substantive visa ceases, your BVA will come into effect and you will continue to be subject to these work conditions. If you wish to vary these work conditions, download Form 1005 from our website and send it to us at the address provided in your partner visa application acknowledgement letter. Note that you cannot apply for a change to any work conditions while any substantive visa you hold is still in effect. (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1005.pdf)

*If you lodged your partner visa application on or after Saturday 24 November 2012 and were granted a Bridging Visa A (BVA) at that time*, then your BVA was issued without any work restrictions, irrespective of the conditions that were applicable to the substantive visa (eg student, visitor, 457) you held at time of lodgement of the partner visa application. Please note that you will continue to be subject to the conditions (including any work restrictions) applicable to your substantive visa until that visa ceases, at which time your BVA will come into effect and you may work without restriction. Note that it is not possible to change the conditions applicable to any substantive visa that is still in effect.

*If you were granted a Bridging Visa C or E (BVC, BVE)* when you lodged your partner visa application, irrespective of the date of that application, your BVC / BVE will have a 'no work' condition. You may apply to have that condition removed if you are experiencing financial hardship. To apply for removal of this condition, download Form 1005 from our website and send it to us at the address provided in your partner visa application acknowledgement letter: (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1005.pdf).


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

*Part 2*

*I am the holder of a Working Holiday (s/c 417) or Work and Holiday (s/c 462) visa - can I extend my work condition to remain with the same employer beyond the authorised period?*

*1. If your 417 / 462 visa is still in effect:* Holders of subclass 417 and 462 visas are eligible to apply for removal of this work restriction in some circumstances. If you are a 417/462 holder AND you have applied for a partner visa, we will deem your email to be a request to remain with your current employer beyond the originally authorised period and we will process your request within approximately 2 weeks of the date of your request, and notify the outcome by reply email.

*2. If your 417 / 462 visa has ceased: The Bridging Visa (BVA, BVC or BVE) *that you were granted when you lodged your partner visa application is now in effect. Please follow the instructions at Question 12 above to apply for removal of the work restriction. Note that if you lodged your partner visa application on or after Saturday 24 November 2012 and were granted a BVA, then that BVA was granted without any work restrictions.

*I am outside Australia and do not have a visa to return to await the finalisation of my partner visa application, what can I do? *
You may apply for any visa that you consider you might be eligible for at your nearest Australian visa office overseas, however there is no guarantee that your application will be approved and you may not be able to return to Australia to await finalisation of your partner visa application.

In the event that you are refused a visa to return to Australia, you should advise this office of your overseas contact details so that we can contact you once your partner visa application is ready to finalise. If you are assessed as eligible for grant of the partner visa, we will notify you and if appropriate, liaise with the relevant overseas visa office to support grant of a visitor visa permitting you to return to Australia to enable grant of the partner visa. Note we will not support the grant of a visitor visa to permit return to Australia to await processing of your partner visa application.

*How do I obtain a police clearance?*
Please refer to your partner visa acknowledgement letter for information on how to apply for necessary penal clearances. This information is also available at: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

*I am a sponsor, why do I need police / health checks?*
There are two possible reasons:

1. The Australian Government wants to ensure that children seeking to enter Australia as dependants on Partner visas are protected from being sponsored by people with convictions for child sex offences or other serious offences which might pose a significant risk to a child in their care. Further information regarding child protection is available on our website at http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/child-protection-qa.pdf

2. Some New Zealand citizen sponsors will be required to undertake health and character checks depending on information provided in their sponsorship applications.

I want to withdraw my sponsorship
Thank you for your withdrawal advice, which has been recorded in our systems. Please be aware that:

1. Australian privacy laws mean you are not eligible to receive any further information in relation to your former partner's visa application.

2. Withdrawal of support for the partner visa applicant does not lead to the automatic refusal of that person's visa application or their automatic removal from Australia. Under migration legislation the applicant may have other grounds for remaining in Australia. Following withdrawal of sponsorship, the applicant is notified of the withdrawal and invited to provide us with information supporting any claim to remain in Australia notwithstanding that withdrawal. As a former sponsor you will not be advised of the outcome of the partner visa application.

*I want to withdraw my application*
Thank you for your withdrawal advice, which has been recorded in our systems. Your advice will be passed to the delegate and your application will now be finalised as a withdrawal.

If you have not specified that all dependent applicants have also withdrawn their application, then those dependents' applications will continue to be processed (and will be refused). If you intended to withdraw not only your own but also your dependents' applications, please confirm this in writing, specifying the names and birth dates of all applicants, by email to this mailbox. Any dependents who are over 18 years must notify us themselves.

Please note that withdrawal of an application may affect your right to remain in Australia, if you do not also hold a substantive visa which permits you to remain or you do not lodge another visa application.

Note also that applicants who withdraw: 
- are not eligible on the basis of that withdrawal to be refunded the visa application charge
- have no access to merits review

*I have non-migrating dependents overseas - do they need to have a health examination?*
Your non-migrating dependents will need to undertake a health examination, however before they do so, we will need to supply them with a "Health Examinations List" letter to take along to their local panel doctor. Your case officer will provide you with this letter when your case is allocated, and you should wait for this letter before referring your non-migrating dependents for medical examination.


----------



## sarah.l (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Sydneygal
I noticed on another post that you have just applied for Partner Visa from a 457 visa. I am currently trying to do the same for my Partner. We have most of our evidence together but I am confused by how to actually start the application - he has created an account with Immi but when we log in to Start the application it asks for a Reference or Lodgement number.. Where/how do you get one of these?!


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Sarah,

When I applied I went through Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801), created my account and I was then assigned the Ref number. Sorry I can't be more help, normally once you apply they give you a ref number.



sarah.l said:


> Hi Sydneygal
> I noticed on another post that you have just applied for Partner Visa from a 457 visa. I am currently trying to do the same for my Partner. We have most of our evidence together but I am confused by how to actually start the application - he has created an account with Immi but when we log in to Start the application it asks for a Reference or Lodgement number.. Where/how do you get one of these?!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Make sure you are starting with the applicant's part of the application, not the sponsor's. Once you complete and submit the applicant's part you'll get a reference number you can use that will then let you do the sponsor's part.


----------

